
Airflow, Meta Data Engineering and a Data Platform for India - akashtndn
https://blog.socialcops.com/technology/engineering/airflow-meta-data-engineering-disha/
======
mirimir
OK, so "world’s largest democracy" was obviously India. But damn, learning
that they're an Indian firm from their website was nontrivial. And perhaps I'm
just tired.

Still, SocialCops is a disturbing name. Or is it just me? Does India really
need social cops?

~~~
worldexplorer
Yes India do need many more such companies that help in better governance. It
is not easy to manage a diverse country of 1.2 billion people. Yet are
discussing non-trivial things like names.

~~~
mirimir
I suspect that you mean to say "trivial things like names".

But damn, SocialCops smacks of centralized social control. And then there's
the biometrics-based national ID system. It's not unlike China. And perhaps
for similar reasons. That is, extreme diversity, and intense divisiveness.
Maybe that's the only viable option, but if so, it's sad.

